# Anchors off the flats



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

To be honest I usually do not carry an anchor with me when fishing because I'm typically on the flats and use a stake out pole. However on occasion I do like to fish a bridge or channels edge where the pole is about useless. I have a collapsible grapnel now and it is ok at best. If light current or wind, and no real boat traffic then it works perfectly, anything else and it will slowly drift. I added 3 feet of 3/8" chain and that helped, but I think I need to keep something better in my garage.

It's been over a decade since I bought a real anchor, and have usually used the danforth style. So I guess I'm asking what are you guys with lightweight skiffs using? Would a #7 be strong enough? or is it even overkill?

Fishing and camping all around the west coast of FL.


----------



## solmate (Oct 14, 2014)

small fortress with 6' of chain


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Small sea claw with no chain.holds in very strong current too


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sea claw is the best I've used. I've tried several other types.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I fish the Skyway, Gandy, and Franklin a lot.  I use a 8 lb sea claw with 6 ft chain and a minimum 100ft rope zip tied so it can break away if stuck.  The zip tie allows the anchor to flip it's flukes so it breaks free if stuck; which is why the sea claw is killer.  The zip tie is between the chain and anchor only. You need chain to anchor in Tampa when the tides are flowing to lay that anchor down and catch...if you are fishing the big 4 bridges in Tampa??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fortress looks good, but I'm not spending that much on an anchor that will be used 3 times a year. Maybe on my next boat project though.

Sea Claw looks like a good choice, but I can't seem to find anyone locally that sells them. We are going camping this weekend at shell key with some friends and I'll need to anchor near bunces pass. I've always zip tied my danforths for recovery like you suggested, it is nearly essential when fishing wrecks and reefs on the east coast. I'm not really fishing the bigger bridges yet, just some smaller ones, but may start with my next boat which will have a anchor locker and a decent set up.

What I see that is available locally is cheap danforths, Slip-rings, and old school navy anchors. Of the 3? Think I'm leaning towards the slip-ring, never really used a navy anchor.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to http://www.seaclawanchors.com/products.html and get the #8 for $35 shipped.  It weights around 4lbs and will be perfect for your skiff (the #6 is too light).  They have free shipping and it should arrive by Friday..  I would call them to ensure that you have it by your trip this weekend.

We use these on our 16' - 18' poling skiffs and they work great!


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Got my seaclaw at Crowder bros. Ace hardware on manatee ave in bradenton.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well you all convinced me, I just ordered the #8 Sea claw (aluminum). He said it should get to me within a day or so. 

They do not sell them anywhere around Lakeland/Polk unfortunately or I would have just picked it up. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

more chain will help alot!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure, I think I'm going to go to a longer, but lighter chain. The 3/8" I have now outweighs my current anchor, I may switch to 4-6' of 1/4" instead.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're anchoring in deep water you might need more scope AKA more anchor line out. I tend to like the river/mushroom style anchors because the bottom here is soft.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have a 10lb Danforth no chain and 100' of rope. I can anchor my 16' skiff that weighs about 1000lbs with two people motor and gear in 15-20' of water under normal conditions. Usually sandy bottom. I have never tried to anchor in the mud.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Dang, sorry for confusion but I have the #8 but in bronze. Always thought that meant the weight but guess not. TA Mahoneys stocks them but u already bought so cool. You're gonna like that anchor and the current can rip like a mother at Bunces Pass to.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking through a lot of sites it doesn't seem the # system for anchors really correlates to weight. Some sites list a danforth #8 for boats up to 24', so since the sea-claw should be an upgrade I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Robb_Smith (Oct 3, 2014)

I saw that you ordered the seaclaw. I bought the Fortress Guardian #5 that comes in a storage bag and it breaks down easily to fit in my 15' Maverick that doesn't have much storage.
I don't use it often but because it packs small it is always on my boat with a ridiculously long 3/8" rode and 6' of chain. It all fits in the storage bag, it works great and I don't ever forget to have it on board.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Maybe i am missing something, but a Fortress looks like a really sexy Danforth. What is the difference?

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that is pretty much what is it Nate. Using better materials to save wieght while doing a better job. 

Im not to worried about storing the anchor because my next build will have a dedicated anchor locker. Until I destroy my current skiff I can deal with the anchor sitting under the rear deck. Plus I won't be using it often.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So my wife tells me if I didn't have bad luck I would have no luck at all, lol. I might be a bit screwed here. I ordered the anchor monday and it was supposed to be here yesterday, or today by the latest. Well according to UPS it was never shipped, I don't know if it is their error or if it really was never dropped off. I have to have it delivered by tomorrow afternoon at the latest. To top it off I can't get a hold of him and his voicemail is full. I sent an email, but don't know if he responds to those quickly. Lol just my luck right


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Hell, Firecat... 

You ordered the anchor after 12 noon on Monday and expected it on Tuesday? I bet he shipped it on Tuesday and you'll probably see it tomorrow..

You should just swing by his place in Bradenton and pick one up on the way, if the anchor doesn't come it.. I'll buy the "shipped" anchor from you, if you end up with 2 of them..

The #8 designation is the weight of the S.S. and Bronze anchor, yours will be more in the 4-5lb range and I doubt you'll need the chain to hold it, but bring it just in case..


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Fire...

I'll do you one better... Stop by my house in Lakeland and I'll let you borrow an anchor for the weekend. I live just south of downtown, between Lake Morton and Hollingsworth.

I'll PM you my phone number..

Bob


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a mighty generous offer, and I may take you up on it.

I really didn't expect it to get to me until tomorrow, but he told me it would reach me in a day, and ups has it ordered on 1 day shipping, but they have no record of it being dropped off. This is just my typical luck, lol, it's been a fairly disastrous week so far, and the weekend should be nice and cold.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

No worries... I have a few anchors in the garage, so lending one out is no big deal.. Lemme know!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, well theirs that luck again 

Finally got a hold of the guy for sea claw, well my anchor was never shipped. Why, because he was mistaken on which one was out of stock and he will have to refund me. I'm not upset about that, it happens, but he could have at least called or emailed me to let me know what is up. Typical of today's customer service I suppose.

On the other end, the weather forecast for Saturday has gone to crap, so we won't be able to go camping anyway. My wife is a bit upset as this was her idea.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if it was a mix up, or the guy from sea-claw being a stand up gent, but the day before we left for Englewood I received an anchor in the mail. It was the #8 aluminum I originally ordered.
This thing is tiny! It's about half the size of a 8lbs danforth, and only weighs maybe 2-3 lbs. I only got to use it twice on the trip, but I will say it held solid even without much anchor line out. It's much better then the heavier anchors I have used. I think I may switch from 3ft of 3/8" chain, to 6ft of 1/4", and rig it for recovery like I used to.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the wee lad


----------

